# spanish/blue reel reviews & suggestions



## kiptofreak (Jun 27, 2010)

looking for another spanish reel to add to the arsenal....

rod - custom lami ssu 108

already have stradic 4000fi which is great but wanted to test out another brand hence this post.

something in the 4000 size, fast retrieve, shielded/waterproof drag, decent casting, braid friendly  (yeah i know)

reels being considered are quantum cabo 40 and daiwa coastal 3500

anyone have any experience with these reels or other suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I use a 4000 stradic and like you was thinking of trying the Daiwa coastal 3000 which I believe has the same capacity as the 4000 stradic. Interested in seeing the replies.


----------



## jyingling (Sep 19, 2008)

Penn's Sargus has a higher retrieve ratio (6.2:1), but I have a tough time giving up the smooth operation of the Stradics & Sustains. I personally haven't fished the Sargus, but RDT in Buxton sells that as the go-to spanish reel.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I've never used one, but everyone I've ever heard talk about a Cabo seemed to love them.


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I use reels in the 5000 size and have both a sustain and stradic. The sustain is a true winner in my book. I also have a coastal and while it's a nice reel it feels way too plastic for me to be used for anything other than a trout rod. I also have a Daiwa Bradia that is a very nice reel but once again its a trout reel.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Cabos clip over like a bear trap. Sargus, as referenced, is the best available "pricepoint" and also a good bang for the buck. Don't know about the longevity. Last one I got was an Abu Garcia 806 I which was supposed to be a duplicate of the more expensive Soron. Unfortunately its quite a bit slower at 4.8-1 than the Shimanos. Barely fast enough to excite a mackeral. If you've got the loot get the Shimano, I will be going back. I would get the 5000 rather than the 4000. I fished 4000s for about 10 years and line coming off the diameter of the 5000 spool allows for a longer cast, unless you are trout fishin.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Speed vs Inches of Line per Handle Turn vs Weight vs Price.....Here are the specs. and you make the choice

Penn Sargus 4000..6.2/1..34"..12.6oz..$74

Penn Sargus 5000..5.6/1..37"..20.3oz..$84

Shimano Stradic 5000FI..5.7/1..37"..14.1oz..$179

Shimano Sustain 5000FE..5.7/1..37"..13.9oz..$269

Daiwa Coastal 3500..5.3/1..35.8"..13.2oz..$139

Daiwa Coastal 4000..5.3/1..37"..13.2oz..$139

Quantum Cabo PT40..5.3/1..30"..14.3oz..$190

Quantum Boca PT40..5.3/1..30"..14.3oz..$120


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

I use a reel that is no longer made in America but if you can find one of the last surviving ones that were made in the usa BUY IT. I have a Penn 550ssg power drag spinning reel on a ande ATS-900A tournament 9' surf fishing rod.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

mclaughlin93 said:


> I use a reel that is no longer made in America but if you can find one of the last surviving ones that were made in the usa BUY IT. I have a Penn 550ssg power drag spinning reel on a ande ATS-900A tournament 9' surf fishing rod.


I felt the same way at one time about buying American. But, the fact remains as with a lot of things the JP fishing reels are great......


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Speed vs Inches of Line per Handle Turn vs Weight vs Price.....Here are the specs. and you make the choice
> 
> Penn Sargus 4000..6.2/1..34"..12.6oz..$74
> 
> ...


Dang Mike you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well hello Mike.....No, just too much crap in my head. What can I say, I'm a tackle HO.....How ya been????


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

AbuMike said:


> Well hello Mike.....No, just too much crap in my head. What can I say, I'm a tackle HO.....How ya been????


Id be better if I was getten more fishing time in too much rain. I know your a ho thats why I like ya.


----------



## mclaughlin93 (Jul 2, 2010)

I sudjest gettin some rain gear and fishin till there aint no fishin left to be done lol


----------



## kiptofreak (Jun 27, 2010)

great info and advice guys, thanks!

didn't even consider going up a size but if the 5000 will give me more distance then. (was using the stradic 4000fi with a penn pro guide 8') saw some birds working one day and what looked to be spanish, casted out but came up short, but felt i should of reached which led me to buy a custom lami ssu 108 which is leading me to this....)

i do have an older penn 550 (made in usa) but i have yet to find a reel that is as smooth as shimanos. i thought the daiwa coastals were a little "weak?" when i messed around with it but good to know it wasn't just me. now don't get me wrong i love daiwa's, have a 30h and 20h, just haven't found a spinner i like yet. so i think i'll go shimano this time around. i really like sustains as well but if i'm looking at sustains then i start to look at stellas. so i guess now the question is stella 5000sw vs. sustain 5000fe. 

is the stella 5000sw really worth it? or is the sustain 5000fe really worth it?
or just buy a stadic 5000fi. 

never knew fishing could be so complicated and expensive and i thought it would be cheaper than golf.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nothing at all weak about the Daiwa's. Never had a bit of trouble with them unlike the Shimano Stradic's I had.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Speed vs Inches of Line per Handle Turn vs Weight vs Price.....Here are the specs. and you make the choice
> 
> Penn Sargus 4000..6.2/1..34"..12.6oz..$74
> 
> ...


Kiptofreak,

Daiwa Coastal 4000 is the one I would go with. You got the speed of the Shimano 4 & 5's, you got the lightweight, even lighter and you save a few bucks. I've never used the Daiwa's though. AbuMike broke the comparision down really good for you. 

I still have a older Shimano 4000 Symetry from way back in the early 90's that had a faster ratio than the Stradics at (little faster( 6.3:1 But I don't know off my head what the inches per revulution is.

I know from experience that if you get a reel that is on the heavy side that will get old very quick and you'll hate that.

Reelturner


----------



## kiptofreak (Jun 27, 2010)

maybe "weak" wasn't the right word for the coastal but kinda of reminded me of an emcast i bought for my cousin on a fishing trip. bail trip broke and reel seized up after one trip, granted i don't know what my cousin did to it  the emblem pro i have has been a tank with no issues as well as the 30h and 20h. it's funny, i heard about the durability issues of shimanos but my stradic and sahara has stood up to dunkings from the yak and surf. i still believe daiwa's are tough will have to give the coastal another look. abumike, do you use braid on your coastals? how is the line lay if you do? 

thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a couple that I use Fireline Crystal on with no issues. Line lay is ok with no digging.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Daiwa Saltist 4000/4500 44.5" per handle turn. Solidly built. No automatic bail trip which is a big plus IMO. Plus it's a sexy looking reel (even better in person).


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

atblis said:


> Daiwa Saltist 4000/4500 44.5" per handle turn. Solidly built. No automatic bail trip which is a big plus IMO. Plus it's a sexy looking reel (even better in person).


I would not want to crank this one for Spanish. This reel weighs over 20oz...Plus it's a big reel....

6.2/1..44.5"..*20.3oz*..$200


----------

